# Homemade bimini top



## Dybber (Dec 3, 2011)

Has anyone made a homemade bimini top or t-top for a jon boat? I'm drawing up plans now but just wondering if anyone has had success with this.

In my head now it will either be metal tubing or pvc. I'm thinking about starting with pvc and if I don't like it I can at least use it as a template to make one from metal tubing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 3, 2011)

Dybber said:


> Has anyone made a homemade bimini top or t-top for a jon boat? I'm drawing up plans now but just wondering if anyone has had success with this.
> 
> In my head now it will either be metal tubing or pvc. I'm thinking about starting with pvc and if I don't like it I can at least use it as a template to make one from metal tubing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Curious to see what you come up with, ive been wanting to do this myself.


----------



## Dybber (Dec 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Dybber said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone made a homemade bimini top or t-top for a jon boat? I'm drawing up plans now but just wondering if anyone has had success with this.
> ...




I'll keep you posted with what I end up with.


----------



## Badbagger (Dec 4, 2011)

Check this thread: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22713

Also check: https://www.bimiteetop.com/


----------



## Dybber (Dec 4, 2011)

Dybber said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > Dybber said:
> ...




Ok, here's what I came up with so far. The frame is basically done, I just need to shorten it by about 6". The pictures aren't that great but more will come one I get it on the boat. It's not a bimini and it's not a t-top so I guess it's a bimi-t.
Anyway, the material is completle 3/4" PVC but is very sturdy and cost about $25. The actual top may eventually be canvas but for now it will be a 3'x5' camo tarp I had on hand but are $3.50 at Harbor Freight.

It will be removable in 3 pieces for easy storage or removable in 1 piece. Once I decided on the height and length of everything it only took about 15 minutes to assemble everything. It was a pretty fun Sunday project.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Dybber (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, I posted the same pic twice and I'm not sure they came through. Trying again.


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 4, 2011)

looks pretty good, is it strong enough when trailering the boat or running on plane down the water???


----------



## Dybber (Dec 4, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> looks pretty good, is it strong enough when trailering the boat or running on plane down the water???



Theoretically yes, on plane cause I don't move too fast. The past couple years I have only fished a 13 acre private lake so ill be fine there. Taking it out on bigger water may be a problem. But I plan to mainly have this on when my kids are in the boat.

As far as trailering, I plan to have it in 3 pieces when trailering because of low trees, bridges, etc I would have to deal with getting to the water. The "feet" on the bottom will be mounted permanently on the gunwales then a screw through them with wing nuts so the whole unit can be removed easily.

If the PVC isn't sturdy enough ill use metal. But for where I down most of my time it should be ok cause I only use my trolling motor.......hopefully.


----------



## spotco2 (Dec 5, 2011)

Watch out for that thing catching wind when you are out on the water. With a larger boat it's not that big of a problem but with floating beer cans are pretty light weight and wind can create some real problems with them on the water.


----------



## Dybber (Dec 5, 2011)

spotco2 said:


> Watch out for that thing catching wind when you are out on the water. With a larger boat it's not that big of a problem but with floating beer cans are pretty light weight and wind can create some real problems with them on the water.[/quote
> Yeah. I hope I don't sail away. It definitely won't be on thee during windy days.


----------



## Dybber (Dec 11, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Dybber said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone made a homemade bimini top or t-top for a jon boat? I'm drawing up plans now but just wondering if anyone has had success with this.
> ...




Here it is almost finished. It is bolted to the boat with bolts and wing nuts so it can be removed pretty easily. It's surprisingly sturdy for PVC, only slight movement side to side. The tarp will be cut about 3 inches longer/wider than the frame and then the 3 inches will be folded and glued to basically re-create the tarp as it is now, just smaller. Then I will add gromets about every 3-4 inches and then run a small rope around the frame and gromets similar to a spiral notebook. This will at least provide a little shade, especially for my kids. I almost passed out this past summer cause it was 115 degrees with the heat index and I was out for about 5 hours. Hopefully this helps a little.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 11, 2011)

This IS a very interesting design. I'm most concerned about durability. Hope it works for you. Certainly creative!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice job. Even if the PVC doesn't work out, you, as you already said, have the perfect dimensions all worked out for an aluminum substitute. Rich


----------



## Dybber (Dec 12, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Nice job. Even if the PVC doesn't work out, you, as you already said, have the perfect dimensions all worked out for an aluminum substitute. Rich



Thanks Rich. If nothing else it was a good time in the garage with my kids making something.


----------



## J.P. (May 22, 2012)

Dybber,
I'm interested about how your pvc frame is holding up. I'm planinng to make a diy bimini frame out of 3/4 pvc, but i have concerns about durability. i'd apprceiate advice coming from somebody with your experience. 

TIA


----------



## richg99 (May 22, 2012)

One thing to remember is that White PVC is more UV sensitive than grey electrical PVC. Rich


----------



## Dybber (May 22, 2012)

J.P. said:


> Dybber,
> I'm interested about how your pvc frame is holding up. I'm planinng to make a diy bimini frame out of 3/4 pvc, but i have concerns about durability. i'd apprceiate advice coming from somebody with your experience.
> 
> TIA[/quote
> ...


----------



## kfa4303 (May 22, 2012)

Here's another DIY bimini made out of 3/4" EMT alectical conduit. It holds up pretty well in freshwater, but less so in a marine environment, but it's still a cool project. Here are some links to the how-tos and Bimini hardware. 


https://www.duckworksmagazine.com/06/howto/bimini/index.htm (how-to) 
https://www.duckworksmagazine.com/08/columns/rob/index8.htm (how-to)

https://www.duckworksbbs.com/hardware/bimini/index.htm (hardware)


----------



## J.P. (May 24, 2012)

Dybber,
Thank you for the reply. I'm gonna be making a fold down bimini, so trailering is not a problem. The top will mostly be for hot windless days, i'd fold it down when it gets rough. 

kfa,
thanks for the useful info.


----------



## Dybber (May 24, 2012)

J.P. said:


> Dybber,
> Thank you for the reply. I'm gonna be making a fold down bimini, so trailering is not a problem. The top will mostly be for hot windless days, i'd fold it down when it gets rough.
> 
> kfa,
> thanks for the useful info.




Glad to help. Let me know how yours works out. My original plan was a fold down but never got that far.


----------

